# DIY humidifier



## rascal (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey i just recently figured out how to make a humidifier REALLY easy all you need is an old fish tank air pump, some plastic tubing, a drill, a plastic bottle, and a 3 way valve for a fishtank (optional) i already had all of these laying around so it was inexpensive for me 

1. first you want to drill a hole in the bottom of the bottle about 1 size smaller than your tubing so it fits tight and will not leak drill another hole in the cap of your container ( if you have the three way valve drill 3 holes for all 3 tubing)

2.cut a piece of tubing thats about 1 foot this will go into the bottom hole and connect to the air pump

3.insert a piece of tubing in the cap that is long enough to reach your tank
if you want you can drill an extra hole and use 2 pieces of tubing for both sides of your tank 

4.connect the bottom tube to your airpump and fill with water check for leaks if there is one you will want to use silicone or hot glue to repair after that is repaired put on the cap with the pup going and water in it put your plug the hose with your finger and hold for about 5 sec then release if you dont hear a WOSHHH when you release there is an air leak (most likely the cap put some hot glue or silicone around it then check again)

5.your building is complete now fill with water and put the top hose in your tank and it should raise the humidity after a while 

If you used the 3 way valve there will be better humidity produced and you could control the out put of humidity with the valves


Have Fun Building!
Nick


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cool.....I will try this out and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2012)

Post pictures of the process and/or finished product? Sounds cool and I may have to make one, but I know I would follow easier with a visual guide, if at all possible.


----------



## Alim (Feb 1, 2012)

With pictures will be nice


----------



## rascal (Feb 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> With pictures will be nice



Ill get some soon i lost my camera ......


----------



## slowpoke (Feb 3, 2012)

rascal said:


> Alim said:
> 
> 
> > With pictures will be nice
> ...



this is one i made cost about 20 bucks i used a ultrasonic mister/fogger 7 bucks on ebay a old computer fan some culk a hose attatched to some 1/2 inch pvc pipe drilled some holes in the pvc and caped it and a ultra latch watertight seal container (wife was mad i used her good container) lol ... living in colorado its soo dry so i had to figure something out and i wasnt going to pay 50 to 100 bucks for a fogger or a humidifier when the parts dont cost that much ...


----------



## Jacob (Feb 3, 2012)

Neat, feels Good To Create This and Be Able To Save Money At The Same Time


----------



## rascal (Feb 4, 2012)

slowpoke said:


> rascal said:
> 
> 
> > Alim said:
> ...


yea i saw those foggers on ebay for like 5 - 7 bux i was thinking of getting one i like yours wayyyy better than mine good thinking will build


----------

